# Really Cheap Broadhead Target



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

*target*

Very good !!! Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## wvbowhunter77 (Feb 19, 2009)

*great target*

just buy the viper barrel target you will be impressed.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

I conducted an experiment with broad heads. I shot my 100 grain muzzys one with the blades and the other without and guess what they hit in the same spot. Had a friend of mine try it out with his compound and he had the same results, both arrows hit within 1/4" of each other. I don't waste my money on broadhead targets.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

F.C.Hunter said:


> I conducted an experiment with broad heads. I shot my 100 grain muzzys one with the blades and the other without and guess what they hit in the same spot. Had a friend of mine try it out with his compound and he had the same results, both arrows hit within 1/4" of each other. I don't waste my money on broadhead targets.


so do you shoot the muzzys into a bag target for field points then?


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*muzzy's*

i think what he is saying is that he removes the blades and just uses braket and ferrul (sp?) off his muzzy's kinda like shooting a nonexpandable expandable


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

wvbowhunter77 said:


> just buy the viper barrel target you will be impressed.


Have you got a link for these viper targets


----------



## ToxArch1 (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.viperarcheryproducts.com/


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

Top Gauge said:


> No one in my area sells broad head targets. So I had been looking for a cheap DIY solution.
> I went down to my local building store and asked about broken flotation billets. The big blue Styrofoam ones used for floating docks. Well low and behold they had plenty of broken pieces that get tossed in the land fill. I was able to talk to the yard foreman and he just gave me 2 big pieces for free.
> 
> Now granted they will not absorb a lot of shots before one gets a pass thru. But I was able to tune my bow to my broad heads and get them to fly close enough to my points that I can now just practice with the points. And unless I hit the exact same spot multiple times I do not get pass thrus, and I am shooting 70lbs.
> ...


what store?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i built one using the foam that goes under carpet and folding it over a bunch and sticking it in a box.

stops the arrows good with both broadheads and field points.


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

Emerson, 

I got my pieces at Home Hardware.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

CEC81561 said:


> i think what he is saying is that he removes the blades and just uses braket and ferrul (sp?) off his muzzy's kinda like shooting a nonexpandable expandable


O yeah that I understand...I was just wondering then if he used a regular bag target (FP Target like morell) or a block style target or layered target...

I shoot the muzzys I may need to see if the unbladed hit with my bladed so I can do this and not wear out my targets so fast.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*I just use a fiber bag target*

I don't waste my money on a broadhead target. I just use a fiber bag target. I can't just yank them right out, but it's not that hard to get them out either! It is also much easier on the broadheads and arrows. I spend the money I save on other things that last a lot longer than a broadhead target.


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

I have bought a layered target a few years back. Shot the living daylights outta it with field points over the years. Then i just took some racket straps and racketed together and then it tightened right up. Now i use it for broadheads and works great. Going on 4 years now with the same layered target just for broadheads. I also have a bag target for FP.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

do you have a tractor supply store in the area? 

They throw out these foam blocks that they ship 3pt hitches with. I went and did a lil dumpster diving two years ago and got 8. I duct taped them together and i have one hell of a target! I only shoot broadheads maybe 200 arrows a year but it works and its free! :darkbeer:


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Inexpensive target?

A pile of sand last forever and costs very little.
Not very portable though :set1_applaud:


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*hehehe*



sawtoothscream said:


> i built one using the foam that goes under carpet and folding it over a bunch and sticking it in a box.
> 
> stops the arrows good with both broadheads and field points.


i did this once... it works great... just dont leave it outside... hehehe


----------



## BigRing (Nov 27, 2008)

I have heard that medium density fiberboard will also work nicely in a compression frame. I have used 4" wide strips of old carpet in a compression frame, but it tends to wear out.


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i use burlap bags filled with cotton, the bags that are used for coffee beans are the best, if you can find them. i happen to live in an area where there is a cotton compress. they cut a sample out of each bale of cotton. i get some of those samples and pack as many in the bag as i can, draw a picture of animals with magic marker or bulls eyes, what ever i want. if you live in an area that has an atwoods store, they sell burlap bags, they are a little lighter than the oridgnal coffee bags, but work! they are no good for broad heads but you can get many many shots with field tips before they wear out. then all you have to do is put the the cotton in another bag and get back to shooting:thumbs_up


----------



## SkinnyPete (Dec 3, 2009)

I used the expanding packing foam that we use for shipping at work. put a couple payers of carpet pad in the middle and fill up a box with foam. Cheap fast and works!


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

BigRing said:


> I have heard that medium density fiberboard will also work nicely in a compression frame. I have used 4" wide strips of old carpet in a compression frame, but it tends to wear out.


Have in mind that english is not my native language, but I do believe that what you call fiberboard is what we make targets out of for FITA.
(grey or brownish used as windbreaker on outer walls under wooden panels).
We buy boards size 120cmx274cmx1,2cm, and cut them into 30cmx130cm, and stack them in a frame made of wood (2"x4" made into 2"x16") untill we get the desired height (normally 130cm heigh).
Then we tighten the whole thing with bolts that go from top to bottom, with nuts in both ends. 
A friend of mine's even done that for blank bale shooting from 10ft. with 55# compound bow, but then 40cm depth instead of 30cm.
lasted 14000 shots


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

once you get your broadheads tuned to fly with your field points and you shoot all your broadheads to make sure of no variances, you can stick with practicing with your field tips. If the fly the same then practicing with the heads won`t make any difference.


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

skullerud said:


> Have in mind that english is not my native language, but I do believe that what you call fiberboard is what we make targets out of for FITA.
> (grey or brownish used as windbreaker on outer walls under wooden panels).
> We buy boards size 120cmx274cmx1,2cm, and cut them into 30cmx130cm, and stack them in a frame made of wood (2"x4" made into 2"x16") untill we get the desired height (normally 130cm heigh).
> Then we tighten the whole thing with bolts that go from top to bottom, with nuts in both ends.
> ...


Your English is better than MOST AT posters!


----------

